# Shelter 'Mascot' Dogs-Would You Let Them Go?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I was dropping some dog/cat food off at one of the shelters I sometimes pull dogs for and noticed that there was a couple looking at a dog who has been there for almost 5 years now. This dog is VERY ADOPTABLE and has been passed up so many times because the Director at this particular shelter says that they can't let her go because everyone would miss her. The other excuse that's used is that this dog would miss her friend who has also been there for years. He's the other mascot dog who also had a single lady that wanted to give him a home.This dog is already 8 years old and really needs to get in a home IMO. 

The flip side to this is that whenever the Director's boss is there to check on the animals, she is always asked why they are still there. The Director always says that she is working on a home for them,but it never happens. A lot of people have mentioned that it would be better for these two to have a place of their own,and have even offered to help find a home,but it's like talking to a brick wall. 

I have been at the shelter and have heard potential adopters tell the Director that they will WELCOME any home checks,pop up visits, references,and whatever else she needed.But she still said no and wanted them to get one of the dogs in the kennel instead. 

Neither dog is housed in the main kennel and are allowed to hangout in the lobby during business hours,but when everyone goes home, they are still there. It's not like these dogs are going home at night with a staff member. 

I have had some favorite dogs,but have also let those favorite dogs go to a good home if it meant that they would get more attention. Personally I think it's selfish to keep a dog or any animal at a shelter for that many years, just because she will be missed. Part of loving someone is wanting better for them,and to me a shelter is not better than a good home. No matter how many priviledges that animal may have. 

So what would guys do in this situation? Would you let a favorite dog go to a qualified home if it meant that dog would have a better life?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Gharrissc said:


> Would you let a favorite dog go to a qualified home if it meant that dog would have a better life?


One of my personal dogs? Maybe.

A foster dog or a shelter that has a mascot dog? There isn't ANY reason to keep a dog or cat from getting a good home.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> A foster dog or a shelter that has a mascot dog? There isn't ANY reason to keep a dog or cat from getting a good home.


 
A lot of people feel the same way,but those two dogs are still sitting there when they don't have to be. Especially when potential adopters are willing to go out of their way to prove that they can provide a good home.A lot of people don't even want a home visit when they come to adopt a Pit Bull or other breed on the list that requires a home visit.


----------

